# Di2 8050 Front Derailleur?



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I need a new 8050 front deraileur to replace a broken 6870 front derailleur. All I am seeing from available from online sources is a "braze on" model. I thought there was also a strap on mount version or is the braze on just mounted with a strap?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Bolt on only. Either you have a braze-on mount on the frame (Shimano calls this "direct mount" WRT FD), or you need a band-clamp part SM-AD91

http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-R8050-03-ENG.pdf

Pg39


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

If I use the Shimano Band Clamp --- there is one already on the frame used to attach the existing 6870 derailleur --- then I can buy the "braze on" FD like this one? That will attach the FD and then I can do the adjustments as described in the manual.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

metalheart said:


> If I use the Shimano Band Clamp --- there is one already on the frame used to attach the existing 6870 derailleur --- then I can buy the "braze on" FD like this one? That will attach the FD and then I can do the adjustments as described in the manual.


Yes. Shimano has never made DI2 F Derrs with a built in clamp. You have always had to use a clamp adapter with the braze on style FDs. And once you have the FD attached to the clamp and positioned correctly over the chainrings, then tune and adjust it as the manual indicates.


----------

